# Weird wound on a dolphin



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Caulght this fish today with a fairly new wound on it. Looks like a bill wound. By the shape of the wound and penatration, we think it was a blue spear mark....


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ehh looks like it would hurt..


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

does look like a billfish hit him!!

what was the seas like out there today?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like he got in the wheel. If that fish was hungry enough to eat with that wound, wow!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

A bill while he was on the line maybe? Look very fresh... You never know.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I caught one last year that was nearly cut in half. They are pretty durable.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Where is the rest of the report wade ?


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

How long would it live after being hit like that ???


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *TITLEWAVE (7/27/2008)*Where is the rest of the report wade ?


Not much to report Mike. Couple of meatfish and one shot at a sail which wouldn't eat. Had another sail, little bitty feller no more than 25 pounds jump and act crazynext to the spread but not come in it. Like everyone else, got pounded pretty good coming in by a nice thunderstorm. Dat's it....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Backlash (7/27/2008)*How long would it live after being hit like that ???


I've seen some old wounds on dolphin in the past that may have been nasty when inflicted but had healed up...


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks to me like one of Hiller's gaff jobs!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I was with Kenny , rode through part of the storm with him in thw fly bridge. 5 knots with waves crashing over the bow. Fun ride, yikes!!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like you should have dropped him back in the spread an trolled him...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *WW2 (7/27/2008)*Looks like you should have dropped him back in the spread an trolled him...


I like the way you think......


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Who was the Lady with the squeeky irritating voice that kept getting on the radio all day?? Drove me nuts!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know. I heard her too. Couldn't tell if it was a lady or a kid alot of the time..


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

we debated back and forth too wether it was a Lady or a kid. After a while it sounded more like a lady doing "baby talk". It was almost funny at 1st but after a while it was down right irritating!! At one point I heard another Lady get on and suggest some Duct Tape. I laffed so hard I almost fell out of the tower!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

she was very annoying on the radio!!!!!!!!! Wade, good talking to you yesterday! I am going to make a report and post some pics as soon as I get them. That was a NASTY storm on theway in, I still hurt! That is a pretty nasty wound, is that safe to eat?????????


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Would there be a reason it's not safe to cut out the bad spot? Just like you would with a gaff wound? I have heard of people getting some bacteria or something from the salt water, are you thinking something like that? I have eaten fish that a shark/barracuda took a piece of, now you got me wondering. lol


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I cut around the wound into unaffected meat..


----------

